# Easy 30,000 AGR points



## darien-l (Jul 17, 2010)

OFFER LINK

30,000 Starpoints awarded after receiving the Starwood Preferred Guest credit card by American Express and spending $1000 in 3 months. Not targetted. Expires at the end of the month. Annual fee waived the first year.

Best of all, Starpoints can be transferred to Amtrak Guest Rewards on a 1:1 basis.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2010)

darien-l said:


> OFFER LINK
> 
> 30,000 Starpoints awarded after receiving the Starwood Preferred Guest credit card by American Express and spending $1000 in 3 months. Not targetted. Expires at the end of the month. Annual fee waived the first year.
> 
> Best of all, Starpoints can be transferred to Amtrak Guest Rewards on a 1:1 basis.


Been there done that. Waiting for the 30k post.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 18, 2010)

Can you cancel the card after the first year? Would that hurt your credit rating?


----------



## darien-l (Jul 18, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> Can you cancel the card after the first year? Would that hurt your credit rating?


Yes, you can cancel the card during the first year, and canceling won't hurt your credit rating. You do take a small ding on your credit rating every time you apply for a credit card (or, more specifically, every time a "hard pull" is performed on your credit report). A hard pull stays on your credit report for 2 years, so if you're planning to take out a mortgage or a car loan in the next 2 years, playing the credit card game may not be the best of ideas. On the other hand, the ding you take for applying is relatively small, and having another successful credit account in your history actually raises your credit rating over the long term.


----------



## yarrow (Jul 18, 2010)

i got the starwood amex card about 3 years ago for a points promotion. got the points, used the card a little and cancelled before the year was up. saw this 30k promotion and figured "what the heck" i'll take the 2 minutes it takes to apply on line. got instant approval and my card is being expeditied to me. 30k= a roomette for 2, rt spk-abq next winter. good deal


----------



## FLA1 (Jul 19, 2010)

THANKS for the information. I just applied and received instant approval.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just approved for this card,and the guy said I would get 10,000 points the first time I used the card.....I mentioned that the application page stated 30,000 points.....he said he had no record of that and to ask the operator when I activated the card.......we shall see.....I told him if I don't get the 30,000 the card would be cancelled immediately..... :angry2:


----------



## darien-l (Jul 19, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> I was just approved for this card,and the guy said I would get 10,000 points the first time I used the card.....I mentioned that the application page stated 30,000 points.....he said he had no record of that and to ask the operator when I activated the card.......we shall see.....I told him if I don't get the 30,000 the card would be cancelled immediately..... :angry2:


To get the full 30,000 points, you must apply through the link above. If you applied over the phone or any other means, it defaults to the standard 10,000 offer.

If you did apply through the link above and just called to check, be advised that a lot of SPG reps are unfamiliar with this offer, so that may be why you were told you would only get 10,000 points. The person activating your card may not be familiar with it either. My advice is to wait until the first statement and see what you get. If you only get 10,000 points, and you applied through the link above, then you can complain and they will credit you the difference.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks. I just applied on line and received instant approval. I was informed that I would receive my card in 3 business days. I just have to remember to cancel the card before a year, so I do not have to pay the annual fee.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 19, 2010)

darien-l said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > I was just approved for this card,and the guy said I would get 10,000 points the first time I used the card.....I mentioned that the application page stated 30,000 points.....he said he had no record of that and to ask the operator when I activated the card.......we shall see.....I told him if I don't get the 30,000 the card would be cancelled immediately..... :angry2:
> ...


I did apply through this link, and I bookmarked the web page....Hopefully, they will come through, altho 10,000 points is better than I had before.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought you could only get this Starwood bonus once per lifetime. Does anyone have data to prove otherwise? I already had and cancelled this card a few years ago.


----------



## darien-l (Jul 20, 2010)

Guest said:


> I thought you could only get this Starwood bonus once per lifetime. Does anyone have data to prove otherwise? I already had and cancelled this card a few years ago.


I can contribute one data point. I first signed up for Starwood AMEX in 2005, and got their "10,000 points after the first purchase" bonus. I cancelled that card within a year.

I signed up for Starwood AMEX again in 2008, for their "15,000 points after first purchase, and another 15,000 points after spending $15,000 within a year" offer. The 15,000 points after first purchase posted automatically, but the points after spending $15,000 did not. I called and they credited them manually, though.


----------



## MJL (Jul 20, 2010)

Waah! I got the 15K SPG card a couple of months ago, and now I can't get the Chase AGR MasterCard, because the SPG card is a Chase as well.


----------



## darien-l (Jul 20, 2010)

MJL said:


> Waah! I got the 15K SPG card a couple of months ago, and now I can't get the Chase AGR MasterCard, because the SPG card is a Chase as well.


The SPG card is definitely not from Chase. Even if it was, you can certainly get two different rewards cards from the same bank.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, just applied! Thanks to an earlier credit card number compromise by a different company, I have 'protection' on my account so no credit card can be opened instantly.... have to wait now to see if I can expand the Amtrak points trip I want to plan

Edited to add: received notification that I was approved, so excited at getting 30,000 points


----------



## inspiration100 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there a delay before you can re sign up for this card? I signed up in 2008, and it expired in late 2009...

Am I good to go again?


----------



## darien-l (Jul 23, 2010)

inspiration100 said:


> Is there a delay before you can re sign up for this card? I signed up in 2008, and it expired in late 2009...
> 
> Am I good to go again?


My delay between canceling and signing up again was 2 years, and the sign-up bonus posted automatically. I hear (on Flyertalk) that if the bonus doesn't post automatically, you can still call and they will credit it manually in most cases, unless there's clearly blatant churning going on. It also helps if you sign up for a different offer than the one you got the first time around.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 23, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Just got the card today....I called the CSR and asked about the 30,000 points. She said I would definitely get them after $1000 worth of use within the first three months.....


----------



## MJL (Jul 24, 2010)

darien-l said:


> MJL said:
> 
> 
> > Waah! I got the 15K SPG card a couple of months ago, and now I can't get the Chase AGR MasterCard, because the SPG card is a Chase as well.
> ...


Oops, I meant to say the Chase Continental Airlines card. I'm sure you are right you can get 2 different rewards cards from the same bank, but I just applied for & got the Continental card. Then finally got a greater than 6K offer (18K) for the AGR Chase card. Maybe if I wait a few more months I can get it.


----------

